# Famous People Bottles



## Arob (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone here remember Whipper Billy Watson? The famous Canadian wrestler?

 Here is Whipper's Beverages ACL painted label soda pop bottle from Toronto Ontario Canada.





 This soda pop bottle commemorates Whipper Billy Watson's magnificent achievements.  He was world heavyweight champion twice!






 There is a wrestling move on the back of each bottle. Below is the Boston Crab Hold illustrated for kids to practice on their own.





 More information about this bottle and the March 2013 FSBC meeting on Dumpdiggers article on Whipper Billy Watson soda pop bottle from Toronto Canada.

 Do you have a bottle with a famous person on the label?


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

Very cool indeed, love the wrestling move on the back... Never saw him wrestle but I did enjoy saturday midnights when the WWF came on channel 9. I got to watch Chief Jay Strongbow, Mil Mascaras, Stan the Man Stasiak, Ivan Putski, Billy Graham, Andre the Giant, Bruno Samartino, Gorilla Monsoon, Haystacks Calhoun, Bobo Brazil, Ivan Koloff, Stan Hansen, Nikola Volkoff and the Iron Shiek beat each other to a pulp. I'm sure I missed someone...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2013)

Gorgeous George.


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 18, 2013)

freddie blasey..you pencilneck geek ...lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2013)

This guy is pretty famous have you seen him?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This guy is pretty famous have you seen him?


 [8D][sm=thumbup.gif] Have you seen this one


----------

